# What is the snowflake?



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Have only had my 2015 Murano since January and it has yet to get over 35 degrees. There is a blue snowflake illuminated on my instrument panel. Is this to let me know the obvious that it is cold?


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you read the manual? It indicates that icy conditions may exist.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, I thought I did, but I could not find an indication anywhere I looked for either the snowflake or the recliner switch. Neither is indicated in the schematic.

To paraphrase a song .... "looking for info in all the wrong places"

Thanks for the response.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I looked in the manual after I posted that and I couldn't find any image of the display that showed it. I assumed it was there. Sorry about that.


----------

